# D-Day is coming...



## TL80 (Jun 10, 2009)

Hey everyone my NREMT-B exam is thursday, which means I have one more day to study before I am in the trenches. I feel ready and confident but I was just wondering if anyone has any ideas of how I could best spend my last day of studying?


----------



## Ridryder911 (Jun 10, 2009)

Yeah, DON"T STUDY! Seriously, it's too late now. Studies has proven it will only confuse you and if you don't know it by now, 24 hours will not aid you. 

Good luck, 

R/r 911


----------



## compora19 (Jun 10, 2009)

Yep listen to RR... Ive always heard take the last day easy and get some good rest


----------



## Lunah (Jun 10, 2009)

You're pretty much done studying ... get plenty of sleep and eat a good breakfast before your test. Good luck!!


----------



## compora19 (Jun 10, 2009)

be sure to post here if you pass or fail...and if you pass let me know some of the strategies for studying you used


----------



## TL80 (Jun 10, 2009)

yea its impossible for me not to do anything the last day so I'm just going to review some practice questions I got wrong. but yea I will definitely let u know how I do tomorrow!


----------



## ClarkKent (Jun 10, 2009)

Good luck man, my day is coming very soon


----------



## TL80 (Jun 10, 2009)

When is your D-Day (test) day? Goodluck!


----------



## ClarkKent (Jun 10, 2009)

I just completed the course, but the program director needs to go over everthing before he will hand out my ceritfication of completion.  I want to take the test yesterday, but I am waitting on his to do his work (to put it PC).


----------



## EMS25 (Jun 10, 2009)

TL80 said:


> Hey everyone my NREMT-B exam is thursday, which means I have one more day to study before I am in the trenches. I feel ready and confident but I was just wondering if anyone has any ideas of how I could best spend my last day of studying?



Don't even think about the test until tomorrow.
Just relax and watch a movie. 


GOOD LUCK.


----------



## EMTJDUB (Jun 10, 2009)

I'm just gonna beat the dead horse :deadhorse: and tell you not to study and just relax like everyone else has. I took my EMT-P test about 3 months ago, and just chilled the day before and the day of the test. You should already know your stuff at this point, cramming won't help, but relaxing your nerves will!!!


----------



## ClarkKent (Jun 11, 2009)

So how do you think you did today??


----------



## TL80 (Jun 11, 2009)

So I took the exam and I honestly felt good, there were a few questions that had some tricky answers like I felt none of them where 100% correct, but overall I felt good and the test stopped at 70! so i think i passed but i will let you all know...where do i check for the results on nremt.org?


----------



## marineman (Jun 12, 2009)

yes nremt.org same place as you printed the authorization to test from, if you pass it will say something like congratulations on earning your national ems certification, not sure what it says if you fail.


----------



## TL80 (Jun 12, 2009)

should it be on the homepage because on the homepage it just says like how to apply and quick links and then the tabs on the right..when i click the "my certification" tab it says: "An error has been encountered while trying to retrieve information about your certification. Please contact NREMT to continue." Any ideas of what I should do? Or just be patient and wait until tomorrow?


----------



## TL80 (Jun 12, 2009)

I checked today and I PASSSSED!!!!


----------



## Lunah (Jun 12, 2009)

Congrats!!


----------



## Chimpie (Jun 12, 2009)

Congratulations!


----------



## AJ DeWaele (Jul 3, 2009)

*nremt exam?*

how did you do?


----------

